# Present for my ex.



## fiftyish (Oct 6, 2010)

I brought my ex a pair of crutchless knickers for Hallowen.
Nothing sexual involved.
I just thought they would give her more grip on her broomstick!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

I think mine would be more likely to slip off :twisted:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## LordG71 (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tomd1338 (May 1, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

